# Idaho Weekly Hay Report; Fri Jan 14, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Moses Lake, WA Fri Jan 14, 2011 USDA Market News

Idaho Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 1,600 Last Week: 3,555 Last Year: 2,105
Tons Delivered: 200 Last Week: 0 Last Year: 585
Year to Date FOB: 5,155 Last Week: 3,555 Last Year: 6,080
YTD Delivered: 200 Last Week: 0 Last Year: 585

Compared to last week, not enough of any one class of hay reported this
week for accurate market trends. Trade slow for light supplies as most
interests are now sold out. Most interests now have to go out of state to bring
in supplies to fill their needs. Trade slow with good demand. Retail/feed
store/horse not tested. Buyer demand good with light supplies.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Delivered prices
Orchard Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Fair 200 105.00-105.00 105.00

FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Good 200 130.00-130.00 130.00 90.00-90.00 90.00
Fair 600 93.00-93.00 93.00 72.50-77.50 75.74

Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Good 800 57.00-57.00 57.00

Other hay: None.

Price quotes are FOB, unless otherwise stated.


----------

